
Singapore telcos pick Nokia, Ericsson over Huawei to build main 5G networks - 80mph
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-singapore-telecoms-5g/singapore-telcos-pick-nokia-ericsson-over-huawei-to-build-main-5g-networks-idUSKBN23V1PG
======
mytailorisrich
Singapore tends to have good relations with China. I'm sure everyone will have
a piece of the cake

